# 24mm Pancake for my 70D or One of the New Compacts?



## Cory (Oct 13, 2015)

I do really like the looks of the new compact cameras that are about to come out, but that wouldn't be consistent with "keeping it simple". What's your thoughts on getting a 24mm pancake lens for my 70D and using that, aside from a few trade-offs, as my compact?
THANKS.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 14, 2015)

The new Canon G5x and G9x are not much more compact (or cheaper) than the combination 24mm STM mounted on a Rebel SL1. On the other hand, 70D will not fit in your pocket anyway. However, G9X seems very thin, to fit in a coat pocket.

Have you ever thought about the new M10 with 15-45mm and 22mm F2 lens?


----------



## Luds34 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have the 24mm STM pancake for my 70D. In fact it is my default body cap if nothing else is mounted. It is a relatively compact package and I've taken the combo out a number of times, but I agree it is no compact camera.

Frankly I find the Canon M (original) + 22mm f/2 pancake combo to be much, much better for the ultimate in compact kit. An added benefit is the f/2 vs f/2.8 which leads to better bokeh (when desired) and better night time, low light shooting (bars, restaurants, night life in Manhattan, etc.).

So in short, if you are looking for a light/compact kit, the 70D + 24mm pancake just doesn't go far enough IMO. The M is about as good as it gets for small size while still getting an APS-C size sensor.


----------

